# Another expat wannabe...



## gloriasue99 (Aug 1, 2009)

My husband and I (59 & 62) are considering retirement soon. We think we want to take an RV into southern TX and then cross over to look around with the ultimate goal of finding a place to retire in Mexico. We are not sure whether we would want to continue in an RV, rent or buy property. We would be looking for a temperate area with good fishing (my husband is an avid bass fisherman here at home) but near a larger community (I need libraries, books, civilization). Can anyone recommend any good books to give us extra information? We live in a very rural area, and, while I would like to read STREETS OF GLASS as RVGRINGO recommends, we would be retired before our slow dial-up would applow us to download the book. Any other suggestions, information, feedback, etc., would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*rv mexico*

check out ontheroadin.com for mexico rv parks.... dont drive your rv at night. 
the housing market down here is a buyers market.... and will continue for the next 12 months..... becuase of the economy, avoid purchasing anything that is proposed.... 
check out banderasnews.com for areas down on my side..... there is an amazing place being built about 5 minutes north from sayulita...... i will have to get their website.... looks very nice and its 30 minutes from nuevo vallarta... 
sayulita has properties for sale around 110,000 and up..... tourist village .lane:


----------



## JohnTB (Aug 5, 2009)

gloriasue99 said:


> My husband and I (59 & 62) are considering retirement soon. We think we want to take an RV into southern TX and then cross over to look around with the ultimate goal of finding a place to retire in Mexico. We are not sure whether we would want to continue in an RV, rent or buy property. We would be looking for a temperate area with good fishing (my husband is an avid bass fisherman here at home) but near a larger community (I need libraries, books, civilization). Can anyone recommend any good books to give us extra information? We live in a very rural area, and, while I would like to read STREETS OF GLASS as RVGRINGO recommends, we would be retired before our slow dial-up would applow us to download the book. Any other suggestions, information, feedback, etc., would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Hello, wishing you good luck, but, a caution as to the RV. Please check with the rv (auto)insurance carrier before you take the RV 'over-the-border.' Most auto insurance carriers prohibit taking and insured vehicle to mexico. Your coverage could be voided out side th USA. Canad is Ok for most providers - but, do ask first...


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

JohnTB said:


> Hello, wishing you good luck, but, a caution as to the RV. Please check with the rv (auto)insurance carrier before you take the RV 'over-the-border.' Most auto insurance carriers prohibit taking and insured vehicle to mexico. Your coverage could be voided out side th USA. Canad is Ok for most providers - but, do ask first...


Of all the warnings about Mexico ... it's the first time I've heard that one. You do need to get Mexican insurance for sure

RVing in Mexico and South America message board


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Gloriasue99. We were "Winter Texans" for several years in the Rio Grande Valley with our RV. After a bus tour of Mexico and another with our 'toad', we made the decision to sell the motorhome and move to Mexico. Health issues were a factor but, even now, I yearn for the open road and still look at the fantastic buys on motorhomes and consider selling the house in Chapala and giving it another try. The point is, that the grass is always greener............
Yes, you do need to buy Mexican insurance for any vehicle you bring to Mexico. Your US insurance is not valid in Mexico. If you are going back and forth across the border, you may be able to suspend your policy, or reduce it to a minimum, for the time in Mexico.
I'll assume that you know that Mexican roads are narrower, often without shoulders, and that the 'autopista' toll roads are very expensive; so, go slow and smell the roses. Low overhead branches, wires, signs, etc. are common.
For temperate weather and bass fishing, you will want to be in the central highlands and explore towns with small lakes or resevoirs. RV parks, where you can find them, will be minimal and 15 amps will be the norm, so solar panels with inverter and extra batteries should be a consideration, along with a generator in good condition. Mexico has propane stations on the outskirts of most towns and all Pemex stations offer diesel fuel, water and air. Add your own chlorine to the water and consider carrying a filtration unit to use when filling.
If you come to Chapala, look us up by PM or e-mail.


----------



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

I'm sorry. I know it isn't your fault. But I just can't get over the confusion and intellectual dishonesty caused by people who live outside of Mexico calling themselves "expat in Mexico." The site should consider changing the manner in which they ask the question. Personally, I answer questions somewhat based on whether I think the person asking is thinking of moving to Mexico or already lives here. It is absurd for people who have never even been to Mexico to call themselves "expat in Mexico." Thank you in advance for your indulgence of my irritation.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I found "Live Better South of the Border" by "Mexico Mike" Nelson to be pretty a pretty accurate book. He doesn't try to paint an overly rosy picture but he still is enthusiastic about living in Mexico. I also enjoyed "Choose Mexico for Retirement" by John Howell. If you go to (big river in Brazil) dot com and look up either book you will see several others listed in the "Customers Who Bought This Item Also Bought" section. However, there is nothing like just spending some time in Mexico to learn about the life you would lead if you moved there. Use books to research possible locations and then go see the ones that interest you most for yourself. Good luck!


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Reading books, magazines and online forums can give you some insight on what to expect but the best way is to spend some time here on your own. I always recommend to someone that before they seriously consider any place in particular where they want to hang their hat, you need to spend some time living there as a resident and not a week or two as a tourist. Then you can get a better idea of how well you will match to the local economy, culture, climate and lifestyle.

Make a list of your must have's and don't want's and then give each place an honest assessment going down your check list. That with some more online research and you can probably narrow down your choices to areas that will suit you best...

I wish you both luck!!!


----------



## gloriasue99 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Thanks - and if I could pick your brains a little more...?*

Whew! Thank you all (Mexliving, JohnTB, Sparks, RVGringo, Circle110, Baja ******) so much - at least now I feel like I have a little direction in our research. I have already begun the big internet hunt for recommended books. Would it be best to make the first RV trip with one of the "Good Sam Caravans" or is that a little too touristy for someone thinking to relocate? My husband and I tend to be more independent than most typical "tour group" participants, but, I admit we are a little apprehensive about striking out totally solo - we have been in some of the border towns and had some (mis)adventures that ended up humorous once our heart rhythm returned to normal. On the other hand - there are so many of you all out there who have transitioned successfully, we have some confidence that we can manage as well. I personally (old hippie) am ready for a major adventure, but (probably fortunately) my husband is a little more grounded and level headed to balance us out.

Are there concentrations of US expats in the central highlands? What about larger cities/towns with services (hospitals, internet, libraries, etc)?

New questions - I have read about some of the Spanish language schools or immersion programs - are they helpful? Are some better than others? Hints?
How is veterinary care (for dogs) - we have 2 fur children that would come with us.

I apologize if I have somehow offended El Toro Furioso - I realize I am NOT an "expat in Mexico"- that is why I referred to us as "wannabe's." The website titled me as an "expat newbie" - which is more accurately what we aspire to be. 

Again - many thanks to all of you...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It sounds like you would not fit the caravan mold and would definitely do better striking out on your own. There are no unusual dangers once you get the feel of driving in Mexico with its 'unique' sign patterns and frequent lack of shoulders; watch that right rear wheel in your lower mirror because the drop can be severe enough to cause an accident. The larger cities will have most of what you seek in the way of internet locations, movie theaters, opera & concerts, etc. Guadalajara and other large cities have excellent hospitals and finding a vet is fairly easy. Few places have public libraries, but many universities will let you use theirs under certain conditions. At Lake Chapala, where there are a lot of expats, the Lake Chapala Society does have a large lending library & video library too. Membership is reasonable and there are other services, including language classes. The nearest RV park is Roca Azul, about 16 miles away at the west end of Lake Chapala. This is getting long, so if you have specific questions about Chapala, send me a PM once you have five posts under your belt.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

On that message board I linked to there are often people asking for company and your "caravan" might only be 2-3 RV's. Someone may only want to go as far as Mazatlan and then you are off on your own

The closer you get to cities with all the amenities ... the harder it will be in an RV. Probably not your best excursion method for eventually living here but you can look around. Libraries are all Spanish, Internet is everywhere and hospitals in the cities.

Many good Spanish schools and not always in the big cities. If they don't work for you go to the next one


----------



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

gloriasue99 said:


> Whew! Thank you all (Mexliving, JohnTB, Sparks, RVGringo, Circle110, Baja ******) so much - at least now I feel like I have a little direction in our research. I have already begun the big internet hunt for recommended books. Would it be best to make the first RV trip with one of the "Good Sam Caravans" or is that a little too touristy for someone thinking to relocate? My husband and I tend to be more independent than most typical "tour group" participants, but, I admit we are a little apprehensive about striking out totally solo - we have been in some of the border towns and had some (mis)adventures that ended up humorous once our heart rhythm returned to normal. On the other hand - there are so many of you all out there who have transitioned successfully, we have some confidence that we can manage as well. I personally (old hippie) am ready for a major adventure, but (probably fortunately) my husband is a little more grounded and level headed to balance us out.
> 
> Are there concentrations of US expats in the central highlands? What about larger cities/towns with services (hospitals, internet, libraries, etc)?
> 
> ...


You haven't offended me, and you will recall that I started my post with an apology to you. It is this forum saying click here if you are an expat or plan to be one. Those are two totally different things that the forum lumps together. My main point was that the advice you seek might be different or presented differently if the respondent knows whether you are an expat or someone thinking about it. I wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## gloriasue99 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you. Right now I think we are leaning towards setting up an RV base in south Texas and using our tow vehicle for exploratory excursions into Mexico. We have discussed that being probably the safest and most secure route - I will just have to get over my preference for having all of my "things" with me wherever I go. Without the RV, I feel like a turtle without a shell - I am not the best hotel/motel traveler - but I can get over it. 

If we do not travel with the RV, do many accomodations allow dogs? Ours do not kennel well and would need to accompany us (another vote for the RV way of travel).


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*rv group...*

do go on the rv caravan group...... since its your first time coming down in an rv, its good to have a group with you. south of mazatlan is easy since the towns are not that far apart.

vets; every town has lots of vets..... i went to a park on a saturday morning and looked at all the dog owners.... once i saw the best healthiest dog, i walk up to the owner and asked who their vet was.. most vets also give you their 24 hour emergency number. make sure you have your pets health card when coming into mexico and leaving mexico.

make sure you buy a plug and play xm radio unit... great for long trips.... lots of music and talk shows plus cnn.....lane:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As experienced RV drivers with the well known 'turtle complex' and two dogs, I still suggest that you explore the option of using your RV. I understand wanting to do an exploratory trip with the 'toad,' as we did before we moved, but the dogs will be a definite problem. Mexicans definitely do not travel with pets and few hotels/motels will accept them. You won't be able to enter stores or restaurants with them; at least not without a lot of disapproving glares. Even here, our local park does not permit them and they must always be on a leash in town. Street dogs will defend their territory, noisily, in Mexico as well. Many RV parks will permit the dogs on a leash and you will have to pick up after them. Now, for the exploration: You can Google "RV parks in Mexico" and get lots of useful, though sometimes out of date, information. One site has an interactive map that will lead you to most parks, but not all. In areas at the beaches, you will find many seasonal parks; inland, not so many. Pemex stations are good overnight stops, as are Walmart stores, etc. We occasionally see motorhomes parked on lateral streets here in the Chapala area; probably folks like yourselves just having a look on foot, bus, taxi or 'toad'. If you choose to leave the RV at a park in the Rio Grande Valley, storage fees are very reasonable once you have stayed there a month or so. If your dogs travel well by car, you could use 'no tell motels', discreet places that don't ask questions, but don't plan on leaving the room; they are one-stop-shops, but clean and economical. Eat and walk the dogs first....elsewhere. I don't know how you would dine, take tours, inspect real estate, etc. We have three dogs but a large property (although I still yearn for the motorhome sometimes) and when we travel, the maid stays here with them and looks after the house. There are a couple of good boarding places in Chapala, but we've never used them. So, you'll have to decide which approach to take. Do your dogs stay in the RV without you? That would help to give you some freedom.


----------



## gloriasue99 (Aug 1, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> As experienced RV drivers with the well known 'turtle complex' and two dogs, I still suggest that you explore the option of using your RV. I understand wanting to do an exploratory trip with the 'toad,' as we did before we moved, but the dogs will be a definite problem. Mexicans definitely do not travel with pets and few hotels/motels will accept them. You won't be able to enter stores or restaurants with them; at least not without a lot of disapproving glares. Even here, our local park does not permit them and they must always be on a leash in town. Street dogs will defend their territory, noisily, in Mexico as well. Many RV parks will permit the dogs on a leash and you will have to pick up after them. Now, for the exploration: You can Google "RV parks in Mexico" and get lots of useful, though sometimes out of date, information. One site has an interactive map that will lead you to most parks, but not all. In areas at the beaches, you will find many seasonal parks; inland, not so many. Pemex stations are good overnight stops, as are Walmart stores, etc. We occasionally see motorhomes parked on lateral streets here in the Chapala area; probably folks like yourselves just having a look on foot, bus, taxi or 'toad'. If you choose to leave the RV at a park in the Rio Grande Valley, storage fees are very reasonable once you have stayed there a month or so. If your dogs travel well by car, you could use 'no tell motels', discreet places that don't ask questions, but don't plan on leaving the room; they are one-stop-shops, but clean and economical. Eat and walk the dogs first....elsewhere. I don't know how you would dine, take tours, inspect real estate, etc. We have three dogs but a large property (although I still yearn for the motorhome sometimes) and when we travel, the maid stays here with them and looks after the house. There are a couple of good boarding places in Chapala, but we've never used them. So, you'll have to decide which approach to take. Do your dogs stay in the RV without you? That would help to give you some freedom.


Thanks for the insights. Right now our "girls" don't get off the farm much. The dachshund is not big enough to be a problem in the MH, but our big dog wants to defend her territory (until the door opens). She does "OK" when we travel now, provided no one stands in front of the MH and teases her (she likes to sit on the dashboard and watch the world go by - at a distance). Unharassed by people and other animals they do well by themselves. Our MH now is a small class A (23ft - ideal for short trips from our home base) while I am still working. Once my employment situation is resolved and I can officially retire, we hope to sell our farm and get a larger MH - at that time we will be more cognizant of the girls' behavior and look for a floor plan that allows us to block their view of the world when we are gone. Having once owned an RV park, we are good pet campers and always leash our girls and pick up after them. Hopefully for short exploratory trips of a few days, we could board the girls - while both hate to go to the vet, they seem to see sharing a kennel for short periods as "summer camp," once they get bored with it, they quit eating, so we would probably need to transition to the RV once we get a travel plan together. I just really like to have a game plan with concurrent potential plans when I start an adventure (yes, I am a control freak).


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That sounds familiar; we started with a 28' Airstream diesel, then a 32' Flair, one of the rare diesel pushers, but soon moved up to a 38' HR Endeavor with a slide. We didn't have pets with us at that time, so there weren't any restrictions on where we went or where we stayed. Most of the better parks in the RGV seemed to be free of pets and children but had lots of activities for retirees. I've already told you of the difficulty of traveling with pets in Mexico. On the other hand, your small rig does have advantages of being able to get into smaller parks and tighter spaces.


----------

